# Summer Green!!!!--**new hair sytle**



## snowkei (Jun 2, 2007)

wooow ha!!hello ladies~ I think it is summer look~
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and I had my haircut yesterday!!!
the shortest in the past 5 years!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









what I use

*[face]*
Estee lauder double wear liquid foundation #36

*[brow]*
shiseido elixir brow pencil

*[eye]*
paints #untitled
e/s #black tied
technakohl #jade way
Mary quant e/s #O34 & G23

*[lash]*
ardell lashes #pixies

*[cheek]*
MSF #so ceylon & dark
beauty powder #pearl sunshine

*[lip]*
rmk lipstick #20
dior lipgloss #227

















for fun


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!*

oooh we missed your posts.  that look is lovely and i love that hair.  i see a lot of girls with that hairstyle in asia...


----------



## aziajs (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!*

I love your haircut.


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!*

looove thiss
POST MOOORE!!


----------



## Caderas (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!*

awww, that looks so pretty miss!  when'd you cut your hair?!  i don't remember that happening...  but it still looks awfully gawgeous!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!*

*We miss you snowkei!!!!!*

I'm so happy to see a FOTD from you today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look stunning as always!! You are totally ROCKIN' the new hair do!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!and **new hair sytle***

gorgeous!! your new do looks good!! i just got my hair cut too!! more than 6 inches off!!


----------



## xSazx (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!and **new hair sytle***

Love this look! your lashes look so real!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 2, 2007)

*Re: Summer Green!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_awww, that looks so pretty miss! when'd you cut your hair?! i don't remember that happening... but it still looks awfully gawgeous!_

 
yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and thanks!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 2, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## flossy (Jun 2, 2007)

You do the most amazing makeup! You look great, and I love your hair.


----------



## MAC is love (Jun 2, 2007)

the haircut looks amazing on you!


----------



## entipy (Jun 2, 2007)

Your haircut looks great! It's *very* flattering!

The green is awesome on your eyes.


----------



## aeryss (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah, the green fits you so well .. and the blending, so smooth!


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jun 2, 2007)

Gorgeous! You are soooo glowy!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 2, 2007)

oh girl that is HOT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've missed your FOTDs.


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 2, 2007)

so pretty!! and your hair is waaaaay cute


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 2, 2007)

I love your new haircut! You look extremely sexxxy!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 2, 2007)

i love this! your hair look great!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 2, 2007)

I've missed you, the hair really shows your loveliness. Great face!


----------



## lazytolove (Jun 2, 2007)

i love the eye color =]


----------



## thestarsfall (Jun 2, 2007)

Cute!

and I love your earrings....


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 2, 2007)

Love the makeup and hair cut. When I saw the pic I thought wow you are one sexy fox. lol Wish my hair done and I could look supa hot.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 2, 2007)

love the hair! and you did a fantstic job on those lashes!


----------



## swtginbug (Jun 2, 2007)

i love the green on you and your new haircut is sooo freakin' cute!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2007)

Gorgeous as ever, and I love your new hairstyle!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Jun 2, 2007)

You look so gorgeous! I've missed your fotds! I love the haircut and the  makeup you look so fab! Keep Posting!


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 3, 2007)

ooh! very pretty and dewey and the haircut abs. rocks!


----------



## Pei (Jun 3, 2007)

U look GREAT with cropped hair!

V kawaii =)


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 3, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 3, 2007)

sooo pretty!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 3, 2007)

thanks everyone!!!!and I love my new hair too!!!cuz it's too "HOT"!!LOL


----------



## DevinGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

Awesome look & I LOVE your hair!


----------



## Taj (Jun 3, 2007)

I love the suntanned look ! esp on your chin and bridge of nose !


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 3, 2007)

You are so beautiful, I love the new 'do.


----------



## veilchen (Jun 3, 2007)

You look beautiful with this haircut, and the make-up is gorgeous as always!!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 3, 2007)

gorgeous !!!! i've missed your posts too and I also love your haircut


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 3, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## boudoir (Jun 3, 2007)

Your new haircut suits you so well!! Super cute!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 3, 2007)

Glad to see your posts again! I love your new hair, it gives you lots of character, it seems more in your style. And the makeup is flawless as usual, the colours you picked are really nice with your skin tone: looks like you had a nice sun bath


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jun 3, 2007)

new haircut looks absolutely fab~


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 3, 2007)

i love green on you and your hair is lovely))


----------



## JCBean (Jun 3, 2007)

LOVE it, and your jair looks stunning Snowkie


----------



## Bianca (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks lovely as always and I really like your new hairdo!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 3, 2007)

ur hair looks soooo cute!!!


----------



## tricky (Jun 3, 2007)

very cool, i like your haircut!


----------



## User67 (Jun 3, 2007)

Beautiful & your new haircut makes me want to cut my hair again.


----------



## breathless (Jun 3, 2007)

that new hair cut is darling on you!!! and those greens on your eyes rock!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Jun 3, 2007)

its looks great, your hair included.


----------



## snowkei (Jun 4, 2007)

thanks everyone <33333


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 18, 2007)

i love the hair!!! it frames your face so well!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jun 27, 2007)

i never used make up before (i found it impossible having asian eyes with no crease) but i came across your tutorials and you totally inspire me to use make up!  i just love your looks!!  thank you for all your help


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

your haircut looks great! and I love these lashes!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks ^^


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 27, 2007)

very pretty, love your fotd's


----------



## pookus (Jun 27, 2007)

LOVE the new hair and the green eyes are gorge!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 27, 2007)

Love the hair! It's too cute! And your makeup looks great! Love the colors!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks =D


----------

